# trimming goat hooves



## taoga (Oct 28, 2012)

Is it better to use goat hoof trimmers or will small pruning shears do? I can't find any trimmers at this time and my goats need a pedicure!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

You can use pruners to trim feet, many of us do. I have a small pair from Harbor Freight that work very well. You just need to get a pair that feel comfortable in your hand and do the job correctly. I've not found a pair of the ratcheting type that work to any degree. Any you use need to be the scissor type and not the anvil type. You can also use tin snips if thats all you have. Some even use a utility knife but I'm not brave enough to go that route.. Also any time your working around moving hooves and sharp knives or trimmers wear good leather gloves. I've nipped my fingers more than once.


----------



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Either one will work just be carful !


----------



## taoga (Oct 28, 2012)

Ive got a pair of hoof rot shears...that was all they had...will that work?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

you could even use scissors if the hoof wall is thin enough. It really can be done with anything just some things are easier to use. I find the flatter the blades the better.


----------



## quakingheart (Dec 14, 2012)

How 'bout a pocket knife? That's what I use


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I've heard of people using hoof knifes.
They're about $7 at out local farm store but they do seem a bit more dangerous than just using trimmers.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I use whatever pruning shears I have laying about. All different shapes and sizes (since I have a ton for working my Hawaii properties). I've not used a knife, I don't think I would like that very much.


----------



## taoga (Oct 28, 2012)

Dayna.....goats in Hawaii? That sounds beautiful!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah, many people here have goats, they do really well. We have 100's of herd of feral goats as well all over the big island.


----------



## taoga (Oct 28, 2012)

That's awesome!! When I was in Aruba they had feral goats there...they came up to us for food...very cute!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I have tried just about everything from a razor knife, to scissors...and ive found that the green handle hoof clippers that tractor supply sells works the best for me.. The pointed thin blade makes it easy to dig the dirt and crudd out before clipping so you dont dull your blades anymore than necessary! just becareful....and when you see pink ...>>STOP!!


----------



## taoga (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input!! I trimmed them today with the hoof rot trimmers I bought...it went well...surprisingly uneventful!! They were bothe very well behaved...love my girls!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

CONGRATS TO YOU!!! Job WELL DONE FOR SURE!!! By the time im done wrestling with mine, the last thing youll hear me say will be everything but how much i love them!! ...lolol...My girls are SPOILED BRATZZZ!! None of them like to be held down...(im gonna build me a stanchion this spring)!


----------



## taoga (Oct 28, 2012)

Lol...I was nervous too cuz one of them has horns...but she didn't flail around as much as I thought...I did have them tied to a post tho...I think they just didn't know what to do!! That's the first time I ever restrained them...they are spoiled brats as well!!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Just do what I do--buy 20 acres of rocks. No one around me trims hoofs.:ROFL:


----------

